# Left Hand Right?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just inherited an old left handed recurve. I'm a right handed shooter and can't switch because I'm blind in the left eye. This bow has sentimental value and I'd like to shoot it rather than just stick it in the closet, so I'm questioning a basic concept. Here's the question - is there any technical or practical reason why a right handed shooter can't shoot a left handed bow?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The answer to your question is no.

When you shoot a recurve correctly you shoot with both eyes open. Since you are blind in one eye it should be a snap since you won't be trying to compensate for the left eye/right eye thing. Your arrows will no doubt hit a little different than where you are looking (probably way right to begin) but your brain will make the adjustments and you'll get more dialed in the more you shoot. All instinctive shooting is basically is simply looking at what you want to hit and shooting at THAT spot. After time your brain will coordinate with your hands and eye and you be shooting groups quite nicely.

Have fun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Now I know why I struggle to get tight groups, I shoot with bith eyes closed.  

In truth, one should shoot with both eyes open when shooting a compound as well. Same with rifles and shotguns and pistols.

PRO


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That is why Hogans eye patch would be so good, it looks like you can see thru it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> That is why Hogans eye patch would be so good, it looks like you can see thru it.


I don't think that it's big enough to cover an eye. _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

And if its anything like trying to throw a baseball with your off hand, you'll look like a girl while trying to shoot it. My appologies to fish glyph. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> And if its anything like trying to throw a baseball with your off hand, you'll look like a girl while trying to shoot it. My appologies to fish glyph. :wink:


*fish glymp ????*......Hoo Boy !!!! Are you ever go'in hear about that!!!!! Ho ho, he he, ha ha !!!!!!!!

You're in deep doo-doo boy...... :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :mrgreen: _(O)_ :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishglymp, aaaaah, she shoots like a girl! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I tought you how to ginch and loose arrows by making squeaky farty sounds. :twisted:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want to be the last guy to respond to every post today. Ok, I am done, it wasn't as fun as I thought it would be.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, but all I have right now is a cell phone cam, so they're crappy shots. 65 lb. draw but it pulls stiff.










I'm not sure who made this bow. The only marking on it is _Wasatch Buffalo Hunter_, so I figure it's local. All I've done so far is put a new string on it with finger tabs. I'm going to put a new finish on it.










Typical knotheaded me, when I bought my first compound a couple years ago, I gave away all my traditional arrow stuff. (My old recurve split.) So now I need to buy some new arrow makings. Carbon arrows just don't go with a recurve.


----------

